# Husqvarna 365 "special" muffler mod?



## crzygsxr (Nov 17, 2005)

I recently purchased a Husqvarna 365 special off of ebay for $380, its like new... and was heard about muffler mods on here. How would I go about modifying my new saw safely? I also have a 353 should I mod that one too? 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 16gauge (Nov 17, 2005)

I just completed my first muffler mod today. I got good info on this site. I would never have considered it except my HVA 141 ran like a 30cc saw in wood. And the stainless cat converter muffler got so hot it took two hours to cool down. That cannot be good for anything. So I looked it up here and turned it into a pre-whatever muffler. The aluminum screen over the new exhaust opening looks pretty lame but wow...what a difference.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd mod both. there isnt a saw in my inventory thats current model that HASNT been modified.


----------



## crzygsxr (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks but I would like to know how to go about performing the mods...


----------



## pbtree (Nov 18, 2005)

The 365 Special is a darn good saw, and the muffler is the same as the 372...

Check out these photos..

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_14814.php (One of my favorites)
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_28240.php

I have modded mine, and I enjoy the performance much more so than stock...


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 23, 2005)

So, what exactly needs done, or what all is involved modifying one of these? I have two 365's, one special and one regular. Thanks Steve

I see the pics with the welded sections at the top, but I guess i really don't understand what is done to require the welding.

Edit, I see the air deflectors


Any ideas on the size of the hole in the first 372 pic? Is the screen a special type for heat resistance?


----------



## Gomofast (Aug 20, 2010)

16gauge said:


> I just completed my first muffler mod today. I got good info on this site. I would never have considered it except my HVA 141 ran like a 30cc saw in wood. And the stainless cat converter muffler got so hot it took two hours to cool down. That cannot be good for anything. So I looked it up here and turned it into a pre-whatever muffler. The aluminum screen over the new exhaust opening looks pretty lame but wow...what a difference.



I saw this post about a muffler mod on a 141. I have a 141 LE and I would like to do the same. Can you guys tell me how to do it?


----------



## timberwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd second the first pic pbtree posted, a simple hole in the muffler bracket with screem pinched behind will work well.

A hole about 3/8 or 7/16 x 1 inch would be good. A few round drilled holes would work too.


----------



## Gomofast (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to check it out. I was hoping that it's a 2-piece muffler where I could rip some of the guts out, but I think it's a 1-piece. 

Being an LE (low emissions) saw, someone suggested that the muffler might have a built-in cat or something.


----------



## timberwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

It is one piece, but pretty much gutless unlike many of the newer designs. Well unless there is something new they are doing with the 365/372 muffler.


----------



## Gomofast (Aug 20, 2010)

timberwolf said:


> It is one piece, but pretty much gutless unlike many of the newer designs. Well unless there is something new they are doing with the 365/372 muffler.



I was referring to my 141 LE. Are you saying that that one has a mostly gutless muffler?


----------



## timberwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

I though the thread was about a 365... 141 I can't remember what the inside of the muffle looks like.


----------



## Gomofast (Aug 20, 2010)

timberwolf said:


> I though the thread was about a 365... 141 I can't remember what the inside of the muffle looks like.



It was, I hijacked it. Sorry. I'm just a noob trying to get the most out my new toys.


----------



## scottr (Aug 20, 2010)

Gomofast said:


> It was, I hijacked it. Sorry. I'm just a noob trying to get the most out my new toys.



If you don't want to spend the money on a non cat 41 muffler then just drill or ream the rear outlet larger . The picture on this forum shows that muffler having a outlet diameter of about 0.2" (about the same diameter of a pencil eraser).


----------



## Gomofast (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Gypsy7 (Aug 17, 2017)

crzygsxr said:


> I recently purchased a Husqvarna 365 special off of ebay for $380, its like new... and was heard about muffler mods on here. How would I go about modifying my new saw safely? I also have a 353 should I mod that one too?
> Thanks,
> Chris


ok so tell me how you removed the muffler from the 365 Special ScottR I've been trying to remove mine and can't see how to


----------



## scottr (Aug 17, 2017)

Gypsy7 said:


> ok so tell me how you removed the muffler from the 365 Special ScottR I've been trying to remove mine and can't see how to


Gypsy, seven years ago I was commenting about the 141LE . I have not worked on a 365 special . Someone will be along soon or you could do a chainsaw forum search '365
muffler removal ' . 
A google search worked better try this thread ' Husqvarna 372XP Muffler Removal'.


----------



## TBS (Aug 17, 2017)

Remove the two bolts down the two holes on the front and the two from the bracket.


----------



## Gypsy7 (Aug 17, 2017)

thanks Nathan for that, all done and I've to replace the gasket when i get a new one.


----------



## Gypsy7 (Aug 25, 2017)

can anyone tell me which way the cooler plate faces on the Husqvarna 365 Special I've looked in the workshop manual and it shows the tab at the bottom and facing inward but I can only get my tab to face outwards so they must have installed the wrong cooler plate or the manual is wrong. Can anyone help and if it's facing the wrong way what difference would it make.


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 25, 2017)

Gypsy7 said:


> can anyone tell me which way the cooler plate faces on the Husqvarna 365 Special I've looked in the workshop manual and it shows the tab at the bottom and facing inward but I can only get my tab to face outwards so they must have installed the wrong cooler plate or the manual is wrong. Can anyone help and if it's facing the wrong way what difference would it make.


I'm pretty sure it faces inwards to aid the flywheel dispersing the air around the cylinder... I do believe though that the plate has a few different designs but each one has the tab facing inwards..


----------



## Gypsy7 (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for your reply yes this is what I've seen but I can tell you that the one put in my chainsaw faces out maybe I should just bend it inwards to make it the same, would you think with mine facing out would cause any problems?


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 25, 2017)

Gypsy7 said:


> Thanks for your reply yes this is what I've seen but I can tell you that the one put in my chainsaw faces out maybe I should just bend it inwards to make it the same, would you think with mine facing out would cause any problems?


I can't remember off the top of my head but facing in closed off the muffler from the cylinder and vica versa and helped push cool air from the flywheel around the front of the cylinder. you might have one off a 357 or summin? really not sure tbh..


----------



## Gypsy7 (Aug 25, 2017)

ok I'll look it up and see how the cooling plate is facing in that model thanks Adam and I think I'll try and bend it so it faces inward I'll put the tab in the vice and slowly bend it and hope it doesn't break. When I first purchased the chainsaw I had problems with the piston ceasing up it only happened once while in warranty and I was told I was using wrong ratio of fuel mix which was BS. Anyway after it was fixed over the next couple of years this happened at least 10 to 12 times and even in the work shop while being fixed and tested. Husqvarna didn't want to know about the problem, anyway the last time the replaced the rings and piston. I've just got it back as I asked a friend to use it and he kept it for over a year and he works for the forestry and he told me that it is cutting wood like a dream and he wanted to buy it from me but I need it to saw up some logs that are to heavy to put onto carryall to take to saw bench. Now i just wonder if this cooling plate could have cause the problem with heat causing the piston to cease up. I will soon know and if it has been ok with the tab facing the wrong way and working ok maybe I should just leave well alone. Anyway cheers Adam maybe talk again some time.


----------

